# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cơn sốt du lịch "ăn lông, ở lỗ"

## hangnt

*Trong trạng thái không có điện, nước máy, mạng internet và máy tính, họ phải xoay sở rất vất vả nhưng đổi lại là những trải nghiệm thú vị chưa từng có.* 

Bắt đầu từ năm 2006, nhiếp ảnh gia người Mỹ Foglia đã thường xuyên lui tới khu du lịch thiên nhiên nằm ở phía Đông Nam nước Mỹ. Mục đích của ông là ghi lại những hình ảnh độc đáo về cuộc sống “nguyên thủy” của các đối tượng yêu thích du lịch. Trong trạng thái không có điện, nước máy, mạng internet và máy tính, họ phải xoay sở rất vất vả nhưng đổi lại là những trải nghiệm thú vị chưa từng có.



Hai cha con thực tập cuộc sống nguyên thủy - uống sữa trực tiếp từ động vật



Những trang phục thô sơ biến họ trở thành thổ dân thực sự



Khám phá bản thân theo cách 'thiên nhiên' nhất



Đúng với 'chất' nguyên thủy



Hai cha con rủ nhau đi tắm nude giữa thiên nhiên



Họ cũng có thể tập bắn súng theo dịch vụ mà nhà tổ chức cung cấp



Du lịch nguyên thủy kiểu ăn lông, ở lỗ khá vất vả đòi hỏi có sự đam mê.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Có cả dịch vụ này nữa hả  :cuoi1: 
Thiệt là

----------


## dongdat

Ôi mình thì chịu
hjc nghe ăn lông ở lỗ đã nổi da gà rồi

----------

